# I just realized I have no idea what I'm doing.



## Leah (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi! This is my first post here, although I've been lurking (and reading a LOT) for the past few days. I've wanted one since I was little but my parents are dog people. I'm finally in a position where I think I can do right by a pet (financially stable, not away from the house too long, etc.), so I'm getting a cat tomorrow (hopefully - if I find one that 'clicks' at the rescue place). I've been prepping for a couple of days getting things already. I've cleaned my apartment, cat-proofed everything as best I can, laid in a supply of food (good wet food, thanks to you people and your information on cat feeding) and cat litter, and basically just done as much as I can. 

The trouble is that I'm now realizing that, although I've known cats before and read as much as I can about they're care, I have no idea what I'm doing. For example, how do you introduce a cat to a litter box? Will he just find it on his own, or do I need to introduce him to it? And if I introduce him, should I just show him the box and he'll be all like, "Oh hey, it's a litter box, I know what that is" or...? I'm lost.

So, any advice for a completely new and lost cat owner would so much appreciated. This is my first 'real' pet (I've had a snake for six years, and I love him dearly, but taking care of him is more like taking care of a houseplant who eats), and I'm so worried I'm going to screw up.

Edit - if it helps, I'm planning on adopting an adult cat, so at least _one_ of us will know what they're doing...


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Show him or her where the litter is and they'll know what to do.

Depending on the cat it might run and hide for a while when it first gets into a new environment. It may be afraid that there are predators in your house.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, plan to confine the new kitty to one room, where he/she can't get under furniture, to begin with. Provide a covered bed or a box that he/she can hide in if desired. The litterbox and food should be in this room (on opposite sides). If there's no inclination to hide, then you can let him/her free to roam.

When I bring a new cat into the house, or bring my cats to a new place....I open the carrier right next to the litter box so they have it as a reference point.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

While my first cat moved in, did a quick check of the premisis and took over I did have to dismantle the room I dedicated to my second cat to get near her. It all depends on the cat. I'm lucky I didn't let the second girl lose in the house with all it's running room and hiding places or we might never have gotten to know each other.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Good luck when you go to the Rescue Center tomorrow! My only thought is once your bring your new friend home to just sit quietly in the room with him/her so they can get used to you on their own terms.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep, we make it sound like a big ordeal when it's really so much fun.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

When we brought Mak in I knew he needed to be confined to a small room at first, so I set him up my (then) large bathroom with everything he needed... Well, that didn't last long. After about 10 minutes, when he got bored of cuddles from his new people, he was meowing at the door to explore the rest of the place. :lol: Just goes to show every cat is different!

Your cat will know what the litterbox is for no problem, so no worries there.

Honestly, if your future cat is anything like mine... If you're doing something wrong they will let you know without hesitation! :wink:


----------



## Leah (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice and reassurance! I'll be sure to share pictures once s/he settles in.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If it's a kitten, I always cuddled with them at night. And if it's an adult, I still kept it in my bedroom. I've been fortunate; even the adults liked to sleep on the bed. I think it's wise to introduce the new kitty to the house gradually.

All will be fine. Just give the kitty lots of calm reassurance and good food. And give her a chance to get used to the house. As Dave said, the cat might hide at first. Don't worry. If it was friendly and purring at the shelter, it won't take long for your new baby to get used to the new quarters. You're in for a happier life! I'd hate to think of life without a purring kitty.  

PS Introduce the new kitty to the litter box, and I think all will be well. They like a place to scratch and bury the waste.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

When I brought Zenobi (senior -- elevenish) home she made straight for the litterbox. As I had decided to give her as much freedom as possible, I opened most of the doors. Two closets, the second bedroom, the basement to allow her to explore 'her home'. There were a couple of problems due to her past experiences. She was always terrified after she'd used the litterbox. I finally decided that she'd been punished at some time for spreading litter -- which she's quite good at -- and I spoke calmly to her in the spot she'd chosen as the best place to hide. When that didn't help, I started to just clean the litterbox and say nothing. That seems to have worked quite well, although after eight month she still has anxiety days. Food was another problem. She wouldn't touch the good stuff I bought. I managed to get her to eat tuna, and then tried her with the Whiskas dried that I'd been feeding to the recently killed feral. That was good. The only problem was that she started throwing it up as undigested tuna and kibble. This is where reading this forum came in handy as someone mentioned that tuna was bad for them. I stopped that and the kibble stayed down. After more experimentation I settled on the Whiskas kibble (salmon flavour is her favourite) and Friskies salmon dinner,she won't touch the other flavours). I would have given her the best, but I suspect she doesn't like the turkey that is used for a lot of the protein. (That's not true for the cat that sometimes turns up looking for nosh, as it did today. I gave it some of the 'better' kibble that Zenobi won't touch.)

The thing is, that cats are individuals; somewhat like humans in that regard, and what suits one does not suit the other.

The other big problem that I had was her biting me for what seemed like no good reason. Three times, but one was when she mistook my thumb for a cat toy. Then, thinking about it, I relalised that she did it when she saw a petting hand approaching from the wrong angle. Pure supposition, but I think she may have often been grabbed by the scruff of the neck and beaten. I gave her a lecture about biting with repeat demos as to what was not good by pretending to bite my own arm and pointing to her. "You bit me." Eventually she hung her head and turned away. She's only bitten me once since then, and I think that was an unthinking reaction. She did hang her head that time as well. Now I watch where my hands are. I rarely pick her up, and then never to pet her. I never hold her against her will. I try to treat her as I'd want to be treated if I were a cat.

I know some of the above goes against the general advice given on this site, but it's worked well for the two of us.

When I chose her, by the way, I did so because she looked terribly depressed in her cage. I had intended to foster a cat first, but when I saw her condition, I gave up that idea.

I don't suppose I'd be able to be as permissive if I had more than one cat, or if I didn't live alone. Still I thought I'd lay out my experience in case it there would be a time when it came in handy.

By the way, she gave up the nightly closet inspection that she'd been doing. She does come to see me first thing in the morning and she loves to make sure I'm safe in bed at night, although she might be coming to watch the strange routine of the changing of skin that takes place.


----------



## Leah (Mar 5, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> I think it's wise to introduce the new kitty to the house gradually.


I don't think gradually will be a problem - my apartment is _very_ small, just a living room/kitchen combo, bedroom, and tiny bathroom. Do you think it'd still be worthwhile to restrict access at first with a place that small or open it up to the kitty right away?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If she feels secure, then let her investigate.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd still start with the bedroom. I feel many cats really do much better becoming confident in one room first. Even though your place is small, I think it would be a good confidence-builder for her to feel secure in the bedroom before she enlarges her territory to include the rest of the house. When she feels confident in the single room it will be very easy for her to take in and accept the rest of your home and that transition should go smoothly. You may even find it won't take her long to _want_ to explore beyond the bedroom, especially if she can hear you and your movements so close to her...
Best of luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I would start with one room and see how she does. Her confinement may be all of an hour or so...but starting in one room gives you more control.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

That seems like a good idea to me, too. How he/she will react is going to depend on the original kitty, and of course you won't know that until you get her! 

My ladies are explorers and pretty much start investigating any environment they're placed in -- new apartment, hotel room, vet's office, you name it. (The first time I took them to the vet, the vet had a horrible time trying to keep Stormy from jumping into the cabinet above the exam table every time it was opened. "But, it's a CABINET! And it was CLOSED! And now it's OPEN! I NEED to investigate!") No hiding under beds for my ladies -- except when I vacuum!

But I've known other (ultimately very friendly and affectionate cats) who hid under beds for literally DAYS when they first came home.

That said, we've always gone with the "just let them out near the litter box" approach and nothing bad has come of it. I think you don't really need to be that picky for first cats -- it's introductions to existing cats that gets complicated. If you don't already have a cat, I think the main thing you gain from confining a new cat at first is that if it turns out you DO have a hider on your hands, you have more control over where he/she hides - not under a bed where you can't retrieve her, for example. (Ask me about the time we had to dismantle my bed to get my housemate's brand-new cat out so my housemate could take her to the vet for eye problems...)


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

With cats my only concern is that they know where their litter box is and how to use it. That's why we keep their food and litter box in the same room. They don't have to sleep there but they must show they know where to go for that stuff.

What we did recently when adopting our two kitties two Saturdays ago was this:

We brought them home in the carrier and set it down in the Family Room where it was warm. Meanwhile we readied their litter box, food and water bowls in the Laundry. Then we set their carrier down in the Laundry within eyesight of the food and litter box. We opened the door but let them decide if they wanted to come out. We didn't try to handle them or play with them. Just talked to them soothingly and let them know they were free to explore.

They both stepped out right away. The bolder one explored a bit while the shy one quickly found a cubby hole behind the dryer and took a nap. We could see her and get to her if we needed to but she needed to feel she could hide from us. Then we closed the door to the Laundry and left them to get acclimated while we had lunch in the next room. An hour later, we went back to check on them. They had both crawled behind the dryer then and were napping. We left them be but left the door open a crack. Then we sat down in the Family Room and watched TV. Periodically we'd go over to the Laundry and open the door wider and talk to them. They had come out after their nap and were exploring the Laundry. Both were eating and using the litter box ok. That was a signal to us that it would be ok if we let them explore more of the house.

If they'd been runners we would have just given them access to the Family Room, but these girls were still shy. They refused to cross the threshold out of the Laundry. So we would go to them, talk to them, pet them a little. Let them know they were welcome to explore their new home.

By the next morning they were ready to explore the entire house. They prefer the first floor, usually hiding under a table sleeping on a chair or out in the open on a chair during the daytime. Our household is fairly quiet and we're not racing to pick them up all the time so the girls feel secure enough not to hide.

Most cats are very timid in a new situation. They tend to hide first. It's a good idea to let them crawl into some place secure and let them decide it's safe enough to explore. Cats are naturally curious so they will explore. Then it's a matter of figuring out how the two of you relate. Each cat has their own preferences and moods. You'll spend more time coaxing them to do what you want then ordering them about like a dog.


----------



## Leah (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a cat!  

I just brought him home, and he's in the bedroom being cowardly, which is to be expected, from you've all said. I'm ignoring the temptation to go pet him - trying to just leave him alone for a while. He's awesome, black with bright green eyes, very friendly and extremely talkative. I tried to pay attention to all the cats at the rescue event, but he kept mrrrowwww-ing at me and rubbing on me when I went to pet him. Apparently he was rescued from a hoarder and has major problems with other cats, so my situation is pretty good for him. He can be an only-cat for the rest of his life if he needs to be. I'll post some pictures when he gets his bearings and feels like being sociable (and when I figure out a good name for him).  

Thanks for the advice, everyone!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's exciting! It sounds like you two met your perfect matches.

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you rescued him!  Aren't black cats beautiful? :heart


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, it sounds like he picked you! I hope he warms up to his new house so that you can post pictures.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay for you and your new black kitty! Both of your lives have now changed for the better. :luv


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Leah, I don'y know how car savy you area but I'd better get this warning out. I was the grocery store earlier and was lucky enough to stop someone from buying a Hartz flea product for their cat.

If you get a cat with fleas don't use anything you find at a grocery store. I did and I burned my adoptee.

http://hartzkills.wordpress.com/

http://www.hartzvictims.org/


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Good luck with your new black kitty! Can't wait to see pictures!

I love black cats <3


----------



## Leah (Mar 5, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> Leah, I don'y know how car savy you area but I'd better get this warning out. I was the grocery store earlier and was lucky enough to stop someone from buying a Hartz flea product for their cat.
> 
> If you get a cat with fleas don't use anything you find at a grocery store. I did and I burned my adoptee.


This is my very first cat, so any advice is welcome, especially advice which will stop me from accidentally hurting him. Thank you for the warning!

I've decided to name him Bruce. It's either after Bruce Banner (from the Incredible Hulk) or Bruce Lee (martial arts guy) or Robert I of Scotland (also known as: Robert the Bruce). He suddenly got friendly last night and we had a good long snuggle session, and he's been out and about ever since. He's eating well and using the litter box fine and I think we are going to get along very very well. I've posted some pictures of him in the Meet My Cat subforum: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=66093

One question. He's got quite a bit of dandruff - what can I do to help clear that up? I'm feeding him Wellness canned cat food, which is what the foster owner said she had him on. Should I brush him or add something to his food or...? It's not really a problem, but I'd like to clear it up if I can.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Leah said:


> One question. He's got quite a bit of dandruff - what can I do to help clear that up? I'm feeding him Wellness canned cat food, which is what the foster owner said she had him on. Should I brush him or add something to his food or...? It's not really a problem, but I'd like to clear it up if I can.


It's funny that you posted this question, as I was just going to respond in your "Meet my kitty" thread about how he will look so much better once he gets settled!

Of course high-quality food will make a huge difference, but so does stress. When I brought ET home (he was at a shelter, in a multi-cat room) he plopped himself in a chair and groomed I think for the first 2 days I had him! I imagine that as your guy starts getting settled he will begin taking better care of himself, and will immediately start looking better! 

Has he had blood work done? The "prickly coat" appearance can sometimes be indicative of an underlying metabolic condition. He is by no means an old cat, but it might be a good idea to get him established with a vet and get a round of blood work on him.

Enjoy... he is beautiful!!

-BP


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

he's settled right in.

I wish I had taken some pics of Mia when she was in the emptied out room. When I brought her home she flew out of the carrier and off the bed to hid. Once I'd dismantled the room the only place left to 'hide' was behind some drapes. For the first few days' she was skittish and when I'd go in there all I'd see was her little butt sticking out from behind the drapes. At least she thought she was hidden. Each time I went in it took her a while to relax and come over to me.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Leah said:


> I've decided to name him Bruce. It's either after Bruce Banner (from the Incredible Hulk) or Bruce Lee (martial arts guy) or Robert I of Scotland (also known as: Robert the Bruce).


Now there's a name I can appreciate....except it would have to be after Bruce Springsteen!

Saw his pics, he's adorabable...as you can see from my signature, I have a soft spot for black cats too.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

doodlebug said:


> Leah said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided to name him Bruce. It's either after Bruce Banner (from the Incredible Hulk) or Bruce Lee (martial arts guy) or Robert I of Scotland (also known as: Robert the Bruce).
> ...


Bruce Campbell!! /swoon

He's beautiful.. I absolutely love black cats too  Thank you for opening your heart and home to him, there are far too many black cats that don't get adopted  You're a gem!


----------



## Leah (Mar 5, 2010)

ETrescued said:


> Of course high-quality food will make a huge difference, but so does stress. When I brought ET home (he was at a shelter, in a multi-cat room) he plopped himself in a chair and groomed I think for the first 2 days I had him! I imagine that as your guy starts getting settled he will begin taking better care of himself, and will immediately start looking better!
> 
> Has he had blood work done? The "prickly coat" appearance can sometimes be indicative of an underlying metabolic condition. He is by no means an old cat, but it might be a good idea to get him established with a vet and get a round of blood work on him.


He actually had all his blood work done at the rescue, and everything looks normal. I'm wondering if it might just be stress. Apparently he really doesn't get along well with other cats, and the only foster home they had available to him had a bunch of other cats in it (he was separated as best they could, but it must've still been quite a stressful situation for him), so could that be doing it? He's definitely relaxing a lot now - every time I come home he's either sleeping or grooming. So hopefully that'll help him. 

I also noticed something weird this morning. We were having a nice cuddle-session and I was checking out his mouth, and he's missing both of his bottom canines. I checked the medical papers they gave me, and apparently both of them and a couple other teeth had to be removed when they first rescued him. Any idea if this could be contributing to the dandruff/prickly coat issues?

Coat issues aside, we're having an awesome time together. I never realized kitties have such adorable little toes. Or that they drool when you scratch their ears just right. :luv


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Leah said:


> I also noticed something weird this morning. We were having a nice cuddle-session and I was checking out his mouth, and he's missing both of his bottom canines. I checked the medical papers they gave me, and apparently both of them and a couple other teeth had to be removed when they first rescued him. Any idea if this could be contributing to the dandruff/prickly coat issues?


I am so glad to hear he is settling in nicely  I am sure the good food and grooming will turn his coat around in no time.

If he had a blood workup done, then I'm guessing he was tested for FIV/FeLV? A common manifestation of FIV is dental problems.

I'd bet his condition is due to stress and probably poor care for most of his life, and it does sound like even his foster situation was stressful for him. Poor guy. He is so lucky to have found you though!!

-BP


----------



## Leah (Mar 5, 2010)

ETrescued said:


> If he had a blood workup done, then I'm guessing he was tested for FIV/FeLV? A common manifestation of FIV is dental problems.
> 
> I'd bet his condition is due to stress and probably poor care for most of his life, and it does sound like even his foster situation was stressful for him. Poor guy. He is so lucky to have found you though!!


Yeah, he's negative for both FIV and FeLV. On the papers from his last vet it says his lower canines were "Fx'd." I have no idea what that means. Any idea? Guess it's nothing but canned cat food for poor old toothless Bruce.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Toothless kitties can eat dry food. Many cats _with_ teeth eat dry food without crunching it at all.

Our toothless Blaze, all teeth except front canines and the mini-teeth between them had been removed, could eat dry food. I made sure to buy dry food that was small and rounded in shape. 
BooBoo has lost all four of his canines and he still enjoys dry food, though I now feed a considerably better dry food than I did when Blaze was alive.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

To read that your rescue fed him Wellness, had bloodwork done & he had a dental is very impressive! Your talking, premium care, this kitty has gotten since they rescued him.
Who did you adopted him from? Its nice to hear when a rescue goes the extra mile.

You could add Omega 3 oil to his soft food. That might help any dandruff or dry coat.

Oh yes, by the way, I looked at his picture, what a face, Im in loooooove with Bruce! Black kitties are extra special.


----------



## Leah (Mar 5, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> To read that your rescue fed him Wellness, had bloodwork done & he had a dental is very impressive! Your talking, premium care, this kitty has gotten since they rescued him.
> Who did you adopted him from? Its nice to hear when a rescue goes the extra mile.
> 
> You could add Omega 3 oil to his soft food. That might help any dandruff or dry coat.
> ...


Yes, he's got the best "serious kitty" face ever. Very earnest looking. To answer your question - I got him from Pet Haven of Minneapolis, MN. Not sure if all the kitties get Wellness (might just be that particular foster) but I'm pretty sure the thorough vetting is normal care for their animals. Thanks for the advice about the oil - I'll give it a shot, if he likes it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your going to want to disguise the omega oil in his food.

My sister lives in Bloomington so I always wonder what is happening
in the Mpls area. I looked at Pet Havens website. They are a very
progressive active rescue. Looks like they foster all their cats and dogs in homes
which is a huge plus.


----------

